# Question about pregnant goat update: her water broke



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have a pregnant goat she is alot smaller than any of the other goats her and her brother were smaller from birth and just never seemed to grow as much as the other goats. I tried to measure her to see how tall she was and if I did it right she is 19 in. The dad was a fb fainter and mom was 3/4 fainter. Anyway up untill a month ago the boys and girls were all mixed in together I know that is not a good situation and I should have seperated her and the other girls alot sooner being as small as she is but the damage is done I guess. Im worried and know that I really need to be there for the birth so that if there is problems I can get a vet in time. So I know its not possible to give me exact due dates but can anyone give me a estimate of how pregnant you think she is. Please excuse the bad hair cut I dont have clippers so I tried to get some off with scissors. Forgot to ad that I did check for ligaments or I should say I have been checking but I dont feel anything Ive read different websites explanation of how but I still dont think im doing it right. thanks in advance
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... 10/067.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... 10/069.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... /077-1.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... /078-2.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

first off I think she looks a nice size -- 19 inches isnt that small.

As to when she is due -- looks to be close. Obviously close is relative and she could hold out for another month but I dont think she will.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

She does look close.... I agree.. that she doesn't look super small....just keep an eye on her ...she may need a little help at kidding time... :hug:


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Thanks I saw goats on other sites about her size but what worried me is the buck that I think she is bred to is larger than her Also she is still young I cant find the exact b-day but I think she is about 10-11 months old. I sat down with her while I was trying to trim her hair and I could feel what felt like a babies head it was sticking out pretty good on her right side and then it moved that was so cool ive never been able to feel them on the other girls.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

In the 3rd pic it almost looks like her vulva is stretching, but too distant to see for sure. Are you able to get a close up pic of her pooch area? I've noticed my girls' vulvas stretch/elongate (hope that makes sense) quite a bit as it get closer to delivery-not sure if all breeds/types of goats do this as much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Your welcome... :hug:

She may need a little help at kidding...

if she is getting sloppy looking in the vulva area ...she is preparing and it will make it a little easier.... if you think.. the buck was big ..that she was bred to..... try to be there for her... just in case.. you can't get the kid(s) out....and a C section may be needed..... hopefully she has twins....because they will be smaller... than if she has just one kid.....

Being able to feel the kids....it is a very special moment indeed..... :thumb:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

You never know. It really depends on how big the kids are too. My smallest that I was the most worried about, popped hers' out without me even realizing she was in labor and I had been checking pretty often.


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Im hoping everything goes smoothly, Im hoping that she has twins too but she is not that big on her right side and when I felt the movement I only felt one head but Im hoping that the other one was just down lower or I just couldnt feel it. Ive also been giving her raspberry leaves as I read on a couple different sites that it was good to help make kidding easier hoping that it works.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Praying for a easy delivery..... ray: :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Okay, not seeing what I thought I did in the distant pic.



loveallanimals said:


> Im hoping everything goes smoothly, Im hoping that she has twins too but she is not that big on her right side and when I felt the movement I only felt one head but Im hoping that the other one was just down lower or I just couldnt feel it. Ive also been giving her raspberry leaves as I read on a couple different sites that it was good to help make kidding easier hoping that it works.


I hope she can give you healthy twins with the kids being just the right size for an easy delivery for mom. :wink: I didn't know that about raspberry leaves (good to know), I do know my girls, especially Zoe loves them. 

You may have already read this info. from this site, but I thought I would provide the link for the ligament and other info. http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments

Keep us updated on your girl.


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Well I thought tonight was the night she was acting funny moaning and licking her side and holding her neck out straight, but now I think it is bloat. She has no discharge and her left side was swollen quite alot. I gave her 2 baking soda balls and then massaged her side for about 30 minutes. Then went back just now and gave her 2 more and some probios and massaged again. Her side doesnt look quite as large and the last time I went out she was sleeping normally. I hope everything goes ok with her. If she has bloat would she have normal poop? After massaging her side the first time she pooped once and then the last time I was out there she went around 3 more times.


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Got new pics from today. Here she is a week ago 
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... 004-10.jpg
And here is today
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... /016-3.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... /014-3.jpg
Her udder has grown alot the past two days and have been keeping a close eye on here I just hope she gives all the normal signs so I will know when its time.She has had a small amount of white discharge yesterday and today and her ligaments feel loose (if im feeling in the right spot) I tried testing on another non pregnant girl but couldnt hold them still long enough by myself. So what do you think? wanna guess when she will kid


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Going by the size of that udder, I'd say she has less than 48 hours!


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

Im in the barn with the laptop her water just broke... I will update soon cross your fingers everything does ok


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Question about pregnant goat*

ok sorry to post so many times but she doesnt seem to be pushing very much at all do I need to try to help or not just yet?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would examine her internally. Use 2 fingers to check the cervix. Check to see if a kid is stuck or malpositioned. Just using 2 fingers is not going to hurt her and as long as your hands are clean will not cause an infection.


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

I just did that and I had one hoof I can feel the other but I cant get it out. I think im heading to the vet in a few seconds


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

good luck with the doe and the babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My legacy that had trips on Saturday didn't really push much either till they were about falling out - just keep checking her to make sure there is progress and positioned correctly.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything???


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

It did not go well  Baby was stuck I called vets from all around the one vet I use for the dogs said he didnt work on livestock. The large animal vet in town didnt answer any of the phone numbers listed and the ones I tried out of town didnt answer. In a last ditch effort we called the guy down the road who has cattle he came and after pulling hard for nearly 2 hours the baby came out. He didnt make it.  Momma isnt looking good but im praying that she makes it. She is laying down so it is hard but I milked her some and she passed the placenta. She is very swollen so I got prep h for the swelling and gave her 2 cc of penicillin and some nutridrench. She ate hay and a little grain and drank alot of water after the delivery but isnt interested now and is very sore. When I get ahold of a vet in the morning what can I get for pain for her or is there anything? Also is there anything human meds that I can give her for the swelling and pain. I just feel awful, really hoping I can save momma :tear:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I see nothing has been posted here for a few hours, I hope everything is all right and your little doe kidded safely. I had a little first timer kid this year and it was very scary.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Oops! I see there were posts after all. Sorry about that. I'm very sorry the kid didn't make it, and I sure hope your doe manages all right. It might be a little late for it, but she might like some warm molasses water.

Jan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hunny - I am so sorry about the bad ending. I sure hope that momma can pull through. 

Ask the vet for some Banamine for her. It will help with the pain and the swelling. Was the kid normally presented? 

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that things did not go well...sometimes those large single kids can really be a problem.  You did everything you could to get help for her so try not to beat yourself up about it. I really hope the doe pulls through for you...she may need to be treated with antibiotics after such an invasive delivery. You can put a dab of Preparation H on her vulva to help with the pain and swelling and give her something sweet to eat...sugar/molasis water or nutridrench for energy.


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I will see about getting some banamine today, if not from the reg. vet maybe from horse one. She seems to be doing much better today I know we arent out of the woods yet but she is up and eating some hay and grain, She drank an 8 oz bottle of apple flavored pedialite and some water on top of that. She keeps looking for her baby one of the other babies from a different mother came up to the stall and she tried to lick her like it was hers.  I do have one more question how much do I need to be milking her and how often? Im not using the milk but I dont want her to be more uncomfortable and I dont want her to get mastisis.

Oh and the kid was coming with its front legs first but his head was wedged backwards and it was stuck I tried getting his head straight but there was no room.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss....  :hug:

I had a doe quit a few years back... that had a kid stuck really bad and took for ever to get it.... I was so scared ....the poor doe screamed bloody murder... it just broke my heart.... The weird thing about this one is.... it wasn't a single.. she had a live kid 1st and the 2nd was a huge buck....his head was kinked backwards.......I swear it seemed like someone was on the other end.. playing tug of war........finally ..after a long period of time....we got him out...he lived for 5 minutes then died....  It was so sad cause... he was delivered live...and he was so nice.... The Doe was down for a week after....she was swollen as well and we put her on antibiotics and gave banamine...just as you are doing....we also gave her nutra drench..vit B complex....and the stuff for milk fever... just in case...she was so weak... that she wouldn't and couldn't get up ...I had to literally teach her baby to nurse with her laying down....incredibly...the baby was really smart and caught on fast...we put grain...water and hay in front of her but she didn't want it....we couldn't leave the water down there because of the baby....so we tied it up higher....we let her rest for the night...... the next day...she still wouldn't get up....so my DH and I picked her up and she only stood there for... a couple of minutes and layed down again...I put food...water and grain with molasses in front of her... she did eat and drank ......finally... that evening... she was up on her own.....she was very sore/swollen for quite a while and not back to her self... for a week...

I will pray ...that your doe pulls through....it is a great sign.. that she is up and eating....good luck ray: :hug:

_________________


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry about the loss.  My doe likes thin sliced apples (granny smith) and thin sliced carrots with raisins BOSS and molasses. She'll get it when she's down, b-day, mom day etc....  Perks her right up. I think the other goats get her to fake it sometimes just so I'll whip up a batch. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry about your baby. Definitely praying that mama makes a quick & full recovery.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. ray: for momma and her continued healing-both body and heart. 


loveallanimals said:


> She keeps looking for her baby one of the other babies from a different mother came up to the stall and she tried to lick her like it was hers.


This part is always so heart wrenching. :hug: for momma.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry! :hug: Sounds like you are doing everything right for momma though. Poor girl.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. That is so hard.

Is there a baby you can foster t her? 

I had a problem with one of my does and a friends doe. The friends was way to big. At least you have mom.

Give her lots of TLC and spoil her and she will be fine in a few days. :hug:


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to update you all on my goat. She seems to be doing well it was a scary first few days her not wanting to eat or drink and looking for her baby but I think we are finally getting better. She has gotten her normal appetite back but she looks so skinny from having the kid and then not eating for awhile but I think she is finally gaining some of her weight back.Also we have decided to sell our male goats I will miss having the babies around each year but I think it is the best thing for us to do right now. Thanks again to everyones advice,prayers and kind words it really did help me get through this tough time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad.. the baby is doing well now..... :hug: 

Yep ...I know how it can be ....you gotta do what you gotta do..... :hug:


----------

